# Auf Raubfische angeln in Nord-Thailand



## Dart (1. Februar 2009)

Besucht man mal eine Seite wie www.fishbase.org und stöbert dort unter der Ländersuche nach vorkommenden Süßwasserfischarten, so findet man krasse Unterschiede zwischen der Fauna in Europa und trop. Ländern wie z.B. Thailand. Sind für Deutschland 120 Arten, für Österreich gar nur 80 Arten aufgelistet, so findet man für Thailand 836 verschiedene Species und es kommen fast jeden Monat neue Arten hinzu. Dementsprechend ist auch die Zahl der verschiedenen Raubfischarten um ein vielfaches höher als bei uns.
Dazu kommt noch, das Thailand einer der größten Exporter für Aquarienfische ist, in den großen Fischfarmen rund um Bangkok werden neben den asiatischen Arten auch jede erdenkliche Species aus anderen trop. Erdteilen aufgezogen, und auch in viele Angelseen besetzt.
Bei der folgenden Auflistung werde ich mich auf die einheimischen und eingeführten Arten beschränken, die in unseren Gewässern regelmäßig gefangen werden....glaubt mir es gibt noch viele Arten mehr, aber alle aufzuführen, würde den Bericht sprengen.
Native Species:
Die Familie der Snakehead ist mittlerweile bei 8 verschiedenen Unterarten angelangt. Anglerisch relevant sind in den meisten Gewässern nur zwei Arten, der Giant Snakehead (Channa micropeltes) und der Striped Snakehead. Der Giant Snakehead ist in vielen Stauseen das Ende der Nahrungskette, in einigen wenigen Gewässern kommt noch der Cobra Snakehead (Channa marulius)dazu. Zu dem Thema Snakeheads findet ihr hier noch einiges an Infos
Snakehead-Fieber und "Yes, I love the the raining Season" 





Die Familie der Featherbacks umfasst 5 Unterarten, relativ oft fängt man die Clown Featherback (Chitala Ornati) und Mekong Featherback (Chitala Blanci), beide Arten sind wunderschön und können bis ca. 8-10kg erreichen. Die beiden Arten wurden bei uns bisher bis max. 5kg gefangen.
In einigen wenigen Stauseen, in Zentralthailand findet man noch den Giant Featherback, der wohl bis zu einer Größe von 150cm und einem Gewicht von ca.30kg abwachsen kann.





Die Familie der Sheatfish umfasst auch 4-5 Unterarten, von denen der White Sheatfish (Wallago Attu) der bekannteste ist.
Diese Art soll eine Größe von 240cm erreichen können, Fische bis 30kg habe ich bisher bei Berufsfischern gesehen, mir selbst ist es mir leider noch nicht gelungen einen zu fangen. Diese Art ist recht selten und kommt nur in sehr wenigen Gewässern vor. In meinem See habe ich vor 4 Jahren 7 Fische in einer Länge von ca. 40cm eingesetzt. Bis zum heutigen Tag ist noch kein Exemplar gefangen worden.





Es gibt auch 3-4 verschiedene Arten von Süßwasserrochen, der bekannteste ist der Giant Freshwater Stingray (Himantura Chaopraya) der bis zu 600kg schwer werden soll. Man findet ihn in den großen Tiden-Strömen rings um Bangkok. Fische über 200kg wurden schon mit der Angel gefangen.
Dreamlake beherbergt 2 Exemplare, auch hier ist bislang noch kein Wiederfang gelungen.





Thailand hat einen eigene Stamm an Barramundi, die man vereinzelt in Brackwasserbereichen der Flüsse findet. Das fischen auf Barras findet in der Regel an Fischfarmen statt, es ist schon spassig sich mit den Luftakrobaten mal anzulegen, aber es ist halt auch sehr einfaches Fangen.





Daneben gibt es noch eine Reihe räuberischer Cypriniden wie den Jungle Perch, Brook Carp oder Thai Mahseer. Die beiden letztgenannten Arten findet man leider nur in sehr wenigen, schnellfließenden Flüssen im Grenzgebiet zu Burma. Jungle Perch (Hampala Macrolepia) kommt dagegen in vielen Stauseen vor und wird oft als Beifang beim Snakeheadfischen gefangen.





Wie gesagt es gibt noch etliche Räuber mehr aber die sind in ihrem Vorkommen eher auf kleinere Regionen Thailands beschränkt.
Fortsetzung mit den importierten Raubfischen folgt.......


----------



## Dart (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf Raubfische angeln in Nord-Thailand*

Bei den eingeführten Raubfischen findet man überwiegend Species aus Südamerika wie den Pacu, Arapaima, Peacock Bass, Redtail und Tigercatfish, dazu gibt es noch aus den Südstaaten der USA den Alligator Gar. Ich sehe öfters in den letzten Monaten neue Species in den Shops für Aquarienfische auftauchen wie z.B. den Tigerfish aus Africa und weitere Bewohnern aus Südamerika wie dem Payara und dem Dorado.
So lange solche Arten nur in abgeschlossenen Gewässern eingebracht werden, aus denen sie, selbst bei Hochwasser, nicht entkommen können, finde ich das ok.
Leider findet man all diese Fischarten auch in den lokalen Shops für Aquarienfreunde. Die Aquarianer haben wohl weltweit alle eines gemeinsam.
Wenn der Fisch für das Aquariom zu groß geworden ist, fangen die Sorgen an (und das kann bei etlichen Species seeehr schnell gehen).
Wohl die wenigsten werden den Fisch abschlagen und verspeisen und ihn stattdessen in irgendein Gewässer entlassen.
Schon jetzt tauchen immer wieder Fangmeldungen von Alligator Gar und Co aus thail. Flüssen. in der Tagespresse auf, die weitere Entwicklung ist kaum wirklich einschätzbar, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit das etliche einheimische Fischarten verdrängt werden ist sehr hoch. 
Bei den weiteren Fischvorstellungen, hefte ich mal Pics von dem Andi aus Villach an, der uns jedes Jahr mit seiner lieben Frau Rosi zweimal besucht.

Der Arapaima, ist der größte Süßwasserraubfisch weltweit. Er stammt aus dem Amazonasgebiet und kann über 4m lang werden.
Vom Erstbesatz von 25 Individuen sind 22 im Dreamlake verblieben, die Gesamtzahl ist nicht zu ermitteln da wir schon Jungfische aus eigener Reproduktion gefangen haben.
Die größten Individuen liegen jetzt bei geschätzten 40-45kg. Die Fischart ist eigentlich unser Sorgenkind, da sie ab einer Größe von ca. 25-30kg hyperempfindlich wird.
Die Fische besitzen ein zusätzliches Lungensystem das ihnen ermöglicht auch unter ärmsten Wasserbedingungen zu überleben. Dieses Lungensystem arbeitet vereinfacht erklärt über eine Luftröhre.
Ab einer gewissen Größe dürfen diese Fische nicht mehr einfach gekeschert werden und aus ihrem Element herraus. Diese Luftröhre ist sehr zerbrechlich und die Fische verbluten innerlich wenn sie angehoben werden und diese Röhre bricht.
Sicherlich ist der Arapaima der große Magnet für die meisten angelnden Besucher.
Um ehrlich zu sein, wenn ich vor Jahren gewusst hätte wie fragile diese Species ist, ich hätte ihn nie besetzt, ganz egal wie attraktiv diese Species auch immer für Angler sein mag.
Wie bei so vielen Fehlern die man im Leben macht, ist man oft erst schlauer wenn es zu spät ist.
Der Arapaima ist zum Glück der cleverste Raubfisch in unserem Gewässer, bevor wir überhaupt offiziel geöffnet haben, hat uns Michael aus Stuttgart angefragt um den See zu befischen.
Er hat dann die unglaubliche Zahl von 9 Arapaima an einem Tag gefangen, zugegebenermaßen unbedarfte Jungfische von 9-12kg. Mittlerweile werden von den Smarties im Jahr 5-6 Fische gefangen, ungefähr die doppelte Anzahl steigt im Jahr beim Drill aus.





Die wohl am häufigsten gefangenen Exoten sind Redtail Catfish und Alligator Gar. Der Redtail stammt ursprünglich auch aus Südamerika und kann ein max. Gewicht von 45kg. erreichen.
Er ist ein echtes Kraftpaket und überraus smart um straight away in das nächstliegende Unterwasser-Hinderniss zu flüchten.





Ein weitere Vertreter der Catfish-Familie ist der Tigercatfish (Sorubim) aus Südamerika, der ist ähnlich kampfstark aber wird deutlich seltener gefangen als der Redtail, obwohl von beiden Arten die gleiche Anzahl im See vorhanden ist.





Kommen wir zum Alligator Gar. mit seinem hechtähnlichen Aussehen. Er kann 2,5m lang werden und über 100kg schwer. Gars gehören der gleichen Ära an wie Dinosaurier....eine uralte Familie.
Aus anglerischer Sicht ist er eher ein Schlappschwanz und eine Entäuschung, an der Angel ist der Fight eher bescheiden und er macht erst richtig Troubel auf der Matte, wenn es ans Abhaken und Fotoshooting geht.





Noch einen Tick kräftiger als Redtail und Tiger Catfish, ist der Hybrid aus den beiden Arten, der Tiger Shovelnose Catfish. 





Fortsetzung folgt....|wavey:


----------



## Dart (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf Raubfische angeln in Nord-Thailand*

Einer der schönsten Raubfische im Dreamlake ist der Peacock Bass aus dem Amazon, im Anfang war er noch recht einfach mit Kunstködern zu überlisten...er ist deutlich smarter geworden.





Zum Abschluss noch der Pacu, der zur gleichen Familie wie der Piranha gehört, man kann ihn eigentlich (ähnlich wie Döbel) nur als Allesfresser klassifizieren.
Er hat auch nicht die nadelscharfen Zähne wie ein Piranha sondern eher ein Nußknackergebiss um hartschalige Früchte und Nüsse zu fressen. 
Nichtsdestotrotz wird er immer wieder mal auf Köfi und auf Kunstköder gefangen.





Wenn jemand jetzt oder in der Zukunft Fragen hat, völlig egal zu welchem Gewässer in Thailand (nur büdde keine Fragen zum Meeresfischen, da gibt es hier im Board einige Jungs die sich besser auskennen) oder auch zu ganz allgemeinen Reiseinfos, dann immer raus damit, ich helfe gern. Ich war natürlich auch noch nicht an jedem See, aber höre natürlich viele Neuigkeiten von anderen Anglern vor Ort.
Bis denne, Reiner


----------



## Roosterfish (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf Raubfische angeln in Nord-Thailand*

Hallo Dart,
mal wieder sehr beeindruckend, Dein toller Bericht. Ich finde es grosse Klasse, dass Du Dir die Zeit für die Super-Berichte nimmst.
Bin ganz erstaunt, dass viele der Amazonas-Fische, wie Arapaima, Pacu, Tucunare (Peacock Bass), Surubim und andere Welse, die ich bislang nur aus Südamerika kannte, auch in Thailand anzutreffen sind. Scheint angeltechnisch wohl ein sehr gutes Urlaubsziel zu sein.
Am meisten würde mich persönlich inzwischen aber so ein Snakehead reizen. Den habe ich noch nicht in meinem Fangbuch. Nochmals vielen Dank für den Bericht.

Roosterfish


----------



## Teimo (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf Raubfische angeln in Nord-Thailand*

Ich bedank mich auch herzlich für den tollen Beitrag.


----------



## Dart (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf Raubfische angeln in Nord-Thailand*



Roosterfish schrieb:


> Bin ganz erstaunt, dass viele der Amazonas-Fische, wie Arapaima, Pacu, Tucunare (Peacock Bass), Surubim und andere Welse, die ich bislang nur aus Südamerika kannte, auch in Thailand anzutreffen sind.


Das liegt halt einzig an der Tatsache, das Thailand eines der Hauptexportländer für trop. Fische ist, für die Großhändler in Übersee ist es daher viel einfacher nur in einem Land einzukaufen und nur einmal Transportkosten zu bezahlen.
Auf dem Chatuchak-Markt (Weekend Market) in Bangkok, gibt es z.b. einen sehr großen Bereich mit kleinen Shops für Aquarienfische. Die Eigentümer von den meisten Shops haben i.d.Regel eine große Fischfarm in der Nähe von Bkk.
Das Fischen auf Snakeheads macht eigentlich den Hauptanteil meiner eigenen Angelei aus, es ist aber auch oft wie die Suche nach dem heiligen Gral, dafür sind dann Fangerfolge schon was ganz Besonderes.....mal ganz abgesehen von der Gänsehaut die man bekommt wenn so eine Fressmaschine plötzlich auf den Oberflächenköder knallt.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## bacalo (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf Raubfische angeln in Nord-Thailand*

Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen und sehr informativen Bericht.

Besonders der Hinweis auf die fragile Luftröhre des Arapaima war mir neu.

Sag´s ja immer, das AB bildet.

Gruß aus Unterfranken


----------



## Laketrout (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf Raubfische angeln in Nord-Thailand*

Schöner Bericht, vielen Dank Reiner !

Wie weisst Du genau das jetzt noch 22 Arapaima in deinem See leben ?
So eine Zählung stelle ich mir noch schwierig vor.


----------



## Dart (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf Raubfische angeln in Nord-Thailand*



Laketrout schrieb:


> Wie weisst Du genau das jetzt noch 22 Arapaima in deinem See leben ?
> So eine Zählung stelle ich mir noch schwierig vor.


Hi Roland
Ich kann es selbstverständlich nicht genau sagen, ob von dem Originalbesatz noch 22 Individuen vorhanden sind. es ist durchaus möglich, das auch Fische nach dem Zurücksetzen gestorben und zum Grund abgesunken sind, aber das ist nicht so wahrscheinlich da auch Fische die gesunken sind i.d. Regel irgendwann wieder an die Oberfläche kommen, bedingt durch den Verwesungsprozeß. Einen Arapaima habe ich an einen guten Freund verkauft, 2 weitere haben wir tot gefunden.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Roosterfish (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf Raubfische angeln in Nord-Thailand*



Laketrout schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht, vielen Dank Reiner !
> 
> Wie weisst Du genau das jetzt noch 22 Arapaima in deinem See leben ?
> So eine Zählung stelle ich mir noch schwierig vor.


 
Die Arapaima tauchen - auch wenn sie leben - immer in relativ regelmäßigen Abständen auf. So gelingt es nämlich den Caboculos (die Einheimischen) am Amazonas die Fische mit Netzen (leider auch manchmal mit anderen Mitteln) zu fangen. 
Wenn man eine Zählung machen will, muss man aber einige Zeit investieren.

Roosterfish


----------



## GiantKiller (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf Raubfische angeln in Nord-Thailand*

Gilt denn für alle Arten striktes C+R? Oder werden auch Fische entnommen zum Verzehr durch den Angler?

Zahlt man nach Tageskarte oder nach Kilo?

Falls ich jemals in tailand sein sollte komme ich sicher mal vorbei.


----------



## Dart (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf Raubfische angeln in Nord-Thailand*

Für die meisten Arten gilt C&R und es gibt auch strikte Regeln für den schonenden Umgang mit den Fischen.
Für den Verzehr dürfen einige kleinere Karpfenarten und Tilapias entnommen werden, da ist auch die Menge auf 2kg pro Tag limitiert, und das Maximalgewicht pro Fisch auf 1.5kg, was größer ist muss wieder ins Wasser.

Noch mal als grundsätzliche Info, es gibt hier, genau wie in Deutschland, Gewässer in allen möglichen Schwierigkeitsstufen, und unser See gehört gaaanz sicher zu den eher schwierigen Gewässern. Man kann hier auch sehr gut blanken, und Massenfänge gibt es gar nicht.
Wir haben natürlich einen großen Artenreichtum und man weiß nie was da mal an den Haken geht, aber die Beisszeiten sind, je nach Jahreszeit, oft sehr kurz. Das Konzept ist eher anspruchsvolles Fischen zu gewährleisten, wer nur mal kurz einen oder einen halben Tag zum Fischen einplant, und sicher gehen will das er was fängt, sollte besser zum Bung Sam Ran in Bangkok, oder hier in Nord-Thailand zum Paradise Lake gehen, und dort auf Catfish angeln.
Mehr zum Thema Catfish findet ihr hier -> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/september-2008/eazy-gamesand-screaming-reels.html

Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------

